# looking for bloodline



## TMG (Aug 11, 2011)

Can anybody help me find out what my dogs bloodline is. She was given to me with an application for permanent registration. She is 14 month now and i havent sent it in yet. I plan to soon and I will get the 7 generation pedigree package, but cant yet (money issues). So in the mean time can anybody run it for me so I can check it out. Sire: Fernandez Blaze # g965,275 Dam: Nunez's Yeska #a272,532. First time ever using a forum of any kind, so let me know if I am to long winded or what ever. Thanks


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Are they UKC or ADBA?


----------



## TMG (Aug 11, 2011)

they are ukc


----------



## TMG (Aug 11, 2011)

Just looked up adba did not know what it ment. Do most pits with papers from the UKC have the PR registration I didnt know what that ment either. As soon as I figure it out I will put a picture of both my baby girls. Still looking for info on bloodline. We had to put dwn our pit mix of 16 years last week and my 19 yr old son really wants a puppy from my Gypzy girl. I not even sure what color she is I think she is called a blue fawn with a tint does that sound correct i thought she was a fawn brindel. I guess u cant help me there without pic i will try to do that.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

blue fawn is like a fawn / beige color with blue showing around the eyes and muzzle. Like crush in my signature. PR just means purple ribbon really nothing special most dogs ukc registered are PR i believe it just has to do with so many ancestors before them being UKC registered. are there any other names on the ped you can give us? or do you only have the slips right now?


----------



## TMG (Aug 11, 2011)

Slips meaning the application if so yea thats all I have. also when you post and do quick replies does work like insten messeging or do you have to refresh some how i keep going somewhere else on the web site then come back I am not very savvey on forums and computors thanks


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

TMG said:


> Slips meaning the application if so yea thats all I have. also when you post and do quick replies does work like insten messeging or do you have to refresh some how i keep going somewhere else on the web site then come back I am not very savvey on forums and computors thanks


When you post you will not see any posts that came after you unless you either refresh or leave and come back. My go to links are the "User CP" (Control Panel) where it will show you whether anyone has posted on any threads you have posted on and also any rep points you have received. The other is the "New Posts" link so I can see if there are any currently talked on topics I am interested in reading or commenting on.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

it should take you to a screen as it posts then return you back to the thread atleast thats what it does when i quick reply


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Also, welcome to the forum. And please do some research and think twice before considering breeding your pet.


----------



## TMG (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I will get the hang of it i am going to try to put pictures on where would i do that


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

You need to have a photo storing/sharing site, such as photobucket (it's free) and upload your pictures there and then you can post them in your album and on threads, etc.


----------

